

Doomsday rule - adamnemecek
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_rule

======
robobro
This is a lot of fun to play with!

------
PhantomGremlin
Or you could just look at the calendar!

I never understood this obsession with memorization of trivia. E.g. if I ever
need to know the capital of South Dakota (not likely), I'll look at a map or
just look at Wikipedia. Why would I want to memorize that?

